# Vario hot mud



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

<P>What ever hapend to rebel 20 and his vario mud from Germany.I still don,t see it in home depo,thats about the only chance for me to get it here .I had somme sent and did a couple jobs with it  ,but shipping makes it too spendy. </P>


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I am the Northeast distributor, I can get you pallets sent if you can't locate a distributor near you. Prices are high for gas thus the shipping cost..


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks but i,m in the northwest.Don,t realy need a big amount. Gary sent me some a few times but yes ,the shipping makes it too expensive.You guys need a distributor out here


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

alltex said:


> thanks but i,m in the northwest.Don,t realy need a big amount. Gary sent me some a few times but yes ,the shipping makes it too expensive.You guys need a distributor out here
> 
> give him a shout they may be looking..


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in CT and want a bag of vario to try.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mikett said:


> I'm in CT and want a bag of vario to try.


 Bill Roberts 810-938-6127 MI. He's the closest to ya.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sales reps..

Gary Robb 501-588-7412 AR

Tom Shelper 704-202-4625 NC

John Robb 810 730-9735 VA


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Gee Moore - you are a walking book of knowledge :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Gee Moore - you are a walking book of knowledge :thumbsup:


 It's not filed very well ,,But I keep all my info.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> It's not filed very well ,,But I keep all my info.


Hope its not filed on the seat of your pickup LOL


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Hope its not filed on the seat of your pickup LOL


 No....I write stuff down and keep info sent to me then stuff it all in my Webster... That's right! My dictionary.....spell check is for pussys!:yes: LOL!!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Mikett said:


> I'm in CT and want a bag of vario to try.


im in NY and closer than bill....send me an i.m. with your info and Ill give you a call....


----------

